# Delcam Powershape V5.8.20



## yassine-maroc (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
PowerSHAPE CAD software provides a complete environment to take your product ideas from concept to reality. PowerSHAPE offers unrivalled freedom to manipulate surface form of the CAD model, to build from wireframe and make global changes with solid feature operations and editing. PowerSHAPE follows the philosophy of "Simple to create, easy to modify". PowerSHAPE includes all PowerSHAPE's core hybrid modelling tools as well as a number of features that are focused specifically upon the needs of designers.

download appz
http://www29.enfull.com/DELCAM_POWERSHAPE.exe
Crack:
http://www30.enfull.com/DELCAM_POWERSHAPE.v5.8.20-LND.zip


----------



## معتوق (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## scorpion84 (9 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكو يا اخوان انا اخ ايريد هذا البرنامج و لا اعرف كيف يتم تحميله لانه بلغه صينى فا ماذا افعل


----------

